# Wood pigeon found on ground in U.K.



## Guest

Rescued a wood pigeon this morning from the side of a busy road. It was moving itself with the use of it wings along the ground. On inspection it looks as though the fantail is all stuck together - matted up. It wasnt using its feet either just its wings to pull itself along. I havent wanted to inspect it any further as I would like it to have some peace and quiet in the box I've put it in.
A neighbour then told me she had heard a flapping noise at the back of her shed on Friday 19th June (Mon 22nd today) but thought nothing more of it. She went away and came back Sunday and could still hear the noise. When she investigated she found the little soul in a bucket on its side at the back of her shed. She released it, attempted to feed it and hoped for the best. I then found it a short distance away this morning.
Has anyone any ideas what could be wrong? When I phoned the vet they just said bring it in and we can put it to sleep. This is fair enough if the bird is suffering and I would not wish to prolong this in any way. But it just seems so fiesty. I would love to give it a fighting chance. Any suggestions would be gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## Feefo

Hi Josie,

Thank you for your compassion. What it needs first is quiet, warmth and rehydration (don't attempt to feed or wash it yet).

Wrap a hot water bottle in a towel and let it rest on that. Mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 teaspoon of salt and 1/2 tablespoon of glucose, or honey, or sugar. Place that in a shallow dish and guide its beak to the solution, dip the beak in the solution but avoid covering its nostrils.

Is it an adult (with the white neck band?)

Have a read of this thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30871&referrerid=560. The pigeon that Maria rescued is with me in an aviary and is able to walk. Although it can't fly it is happy and has another disabled wood pigeon for company.

Can you let us know where you are? There may be someone that can help.

Be careful about handing it over to a sanctuary. many of them believe that wood pigeons can't adapt to captivity and euthanase. I think that taralotti's thread shows that they can adapt very well when treated with gentleness and compassion.

Cynthia


----------



## josie

Thank you for your prompt reply. Yes it has the white collar so must be adult - fairly robust in size. Still sitting quietly in the box. I shall do as you suggested. I am living in the U.K. on the border of 3 counties:- Hertfordshire, Bedfordshire and Cambridgeshire. I am also 30 miles from London - so fairly accessible. Once again thank you for you care and for being there - I knew someone else must have compassion out there - my neighbours all said bang it on the head. I love all creatures and as such believe they all deserve a chance.


----------



## Feefo

I'm not too far away, I live in Norfolk. I can't have pigeons in the house because I have pigeon lung disease, but we have a sanctuary that might nurse it and hand it back to me if it is unreleasable.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis

Don't do anything just yet. Let me call one of our UK members to help you.


----------



## Charis

Check out this list... You are in the UK...right?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/group.php?groupid=21


----------



## Charis

Good. Keep us posted.


----------



## josie

Thank you. Also receiving some advise from Charis. I tryed your idea of the honey/salt solution but the bird became agitated so I left it alone. I have contacted the Bedford Wildlife Sanctory and they have given me a number for Stevenage which is nearer for me. However your kind suggestion may still be taken up if I have no joy nearer.


----------



## Feefo

Let us know how you get along. And please assure whoever you take it to that it has a home here if it is unreleasable. I can always meet you half way.

Cynthia


----------



## josie

Just got off the phone and have been assured that from the symptoms I described this pigeon will not recover. The signs this pigeon showed of "rowing" along the ground have been seen before and from their experience with this the pigeon, even after weeks of rehabilitation cannot fly again. I have now to take it to the vet for euthanasia to aliviate any further suffering. I would like to take this opportunity to thank you for all your kindness, help and advise. Thank goodness there are still people who care for the creatures on this earth.


----------



## Feefo

Please reconsider! I had 2 woodies that could not fly, one given to me by my vet and one by a wildlife centre. They paired up, built a nest and layed eggs in my aviary..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS8ZV8zPZI4

Just think how hard that pigeon has struggled to stay alive...

Cynthia


----------



## Charis

josie...You NEED to trust Cynthia and give the bird a chance. I hope you reconsider because PTS may be needless and it's so very final.


----------



## josie

Sadly it wasnt really a case of me reconsidering as it wasnt ever about me it was about the pigeon. I spoke to the lady at the rescue centre for over an hour regarding the pigeon and she absolutely 100% assured me it would be kinder to pts due to its symptoms.
I am a vegetarian, a complete animal lover, protector and advocate for All life being equal - I never consciously take ANY living creatures life - no matter how small or despised by others. As a human being I feel we have the responsibility to take care of other living beings. To never intentionally harm another and certainly never take a life - the only exception being if to prolong a life would cause unnecessary pain and suffering for no end or quality of life. The lady I spoke to today gave me absolutely no reason to believe she was any different.
I have been to the vet and she is known to me personally so I asked her to let me know if after examination there was ANY chance at all for the bird she could ring and let me know because I knew a place it could go to convalesce.
This was at 6.30pm and so far I havent had a call so can only assume the little one is now at peace.
It is very hard for me because I never know when to let go but sometimes all I have is a trust in the Universe to guide me towards what is right for the other and not for me.
Once again thank you so very much for all your guidance and hope. It really helped to have some support through a very difficult experience.


----------



## Charis

Your are right...it was about the Pigeon. Please remember this advise for next time...vets and rehabs often don't give injured/sick animals a chance and so they tell folks...this creature has no future ...when they've never actually tried. It's the same with PMV...vets will say...they won't recover...when WE know that absolutely is not a true thing to say! Birds with PMV can recover to have a happy life. "They"...the vets and "some rehabbers" have never given a PMV bird the chance. 
The PMV is merely an example of the thought I'm trying to get across.


----------



## josie

I will remember the advise - thank you. On this occasion though, rest assured, the lady at the Wild life rescue centre (gratefully found via this forum), assured me she had seen this type of injury many, many times before and even if kept in captivity or shelter still did not live a quality of life due to the many complications deriving from the initial damage. When question she kindly told me of several instances where this had been the case. 
Not wanting to accept or dismiss anything I had read or heard during the day, with an open mind, I then took the pigeon to the vet with strict instructions to cure (whatever cost) if she believed any chance remained.
I really appreciate all that you have told me and should this unfortunate injury ever present itself again on another pigeon I will of course, as always, take everything into account.
Once again thank you for being there at this traumatic time. It is always comforting to know their are others in the world who care.


----------



## Feefo

I can only say that my experience has been very different.

I was watching my disabled wood pigeons this afternoon. One was lying down sunning herself, she looked very peaceful and content. Another woodie got the wrong message and approached her, regurgitating food for her to enter into a courtship ritual. She wasn't in the mood, rned her beak up at his offer, and found a different place to sunbathe. He looked a bit disappointed, but not miserable, 

I asked myself if keeping and nursing them when they were first injured was subjecting them to prolongued pain or a life with no quality....I honestly don't think so. They can't fly, but then again they won't die of starvation or canker and they won't be shot for sport. So there is balance there.

This the rescuer's account of what happened when the vet gave the pigeon a medical:



> Apparently he has got a broken wing & fractured knee, and missing tail with possibly dog puncture marks, but the tail will grow back,the vet said he will never be able to return to the wild and *the best thing was to put him to sleep. *I told the vet that I have a home for him in Norwich, she said *it would be kinder to put him to sleep *as the odds are he will never fly again and simply hobble about.


That pigeon made a complete recovery, I kept her in the aviary where she is very happy with her doting mate Toffee. This is a link to the complete thread:http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13805&referrerid=560

I think the difference between us and many Wildlife Hospitals or Sanctuaries is that we rescue fewer pigeons and are in a position to offer a permanent home to those that are unreleasable, so we are less likely to consider euthanasia and therefore see more "miracle" recoveries of pigeons that others would have written off.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet

Theres so many stories that are similar to this. I cant understand but have met vets like this. In August I will find out whether I will be beginning my studies to become a vet, I know I will take the time and effort to help our wildlife and especially our gorgous pigeons. 
A little positivity can go a long way.


----------



## amyable

This was a very difficult thread to follow for those that have successfully nursed an injured/sick pigeon back to health. I too was feeling the desperation to at least give the bird it's chance.
Granted we weren't privvy to the exact injuries the bird sustained but we do know from experience, that more often than not, a lot of vets will make the decision to PTS the vast majority of wild pigeons based on the initial consultation, and don't consider that they could still live a fulfilling life even with disablilities.

Unfortunately in a lot of cases the vets see, a member of the public hands over the pigeon, and walks away thinking that it will be taken care of, and they have done their bit to help. The problem the vets face in these cases is that if the bird needs ongoing treatment to get it to the stage of rehabilitation, they don't have the time or facilities to follow this through unless the person that found the bird is prepared to take this on, or knows of a sanctuary that will accept and treat injured birds.
A while ago, I had a call from a vetinary nurse who was desperate to save a fledgling Magpie that had been brought into her vets. There was nothing wrong with it but the vet was going to euthanise it that afternoon as they couldn't care for it. She spent the afternoon hunting for someone who would take the bird on as she couldn't bear to see it PTS for no reason.

In the case of Maria, she had a previous bad experience where she had taken a pigeon to a vets for treatment only to find they had it PTS. The anger and upset of this had stayed with her so that when she came across March who was very badly injured, she vowed that she would do all she could to take care of him, treating him herself. She too takes her guidance from the Universe and in doing that, she gave March the very best of her time and care, and as we know, this ultimately has lead to March now being able to live a very blessed life in the safety and care of Cynthia.
I also found May, who when I saw her was caked in poop, and was only able to crawl along the ground using her wings. Maria took over her care and with all natural medication and a natural organic diet, May was able to regain the use of her legs and the ability to raise her wings again, and lived a happy life in the company of March and Iraklis until she passed.

The sad thing here is that vets don't have an endless list of people who are prepared to take over the care needed, and so will always say it's the kindest thing to do, that way the person goes away thinking they have done the right thing.

Janet


----------



## josie

I am so moved hearing all the love out there for our fellow creatures.
I would just like to reassure all - that in this particular case the vet is known for not putting ts only as a very last option (with any creature). I also made it clear that I had a place willing to take the pigeon over near Norfolk and so long term care would have been provided. I did not go away thinking just by taking it to the vet and "leaving it there I had done the right thing"
We live in an old rural village surrounded by countryside and fortunately have a vet that lives here and is known to all as countryside "sensitive". She is always healing wild animals and is not a nature fashist - she treats all that can be treated with compassion. The only down side of living in the village is that some of the older generation do not think twice about putting an animal "out of its misery" and I was up against this when the pigeon was discovered. This is why I rescued it from that fate.
Obviously I did not write a detailed rundown of the pigeons injuries - only that on first sight it appeared fiesty enough. This rapidly deteriorated after being kept quiet in the box making it apparant my diagnosis of "fiesty" was merely shock /stress fueled.
I appreciate there are many people in this world, so called "experts" included, that do not put time, effort or thought into saving, healing or rehabilitating ANY creature (even human). Fortunately I am not one of them, neither would I be swayed by one of them either. On this you can be sure.


----------



## amyable

Just need to clarify, my last paragraph was purely a general summing up of the situation we tend to find here in this country. More in answer to Charlotte's post, not intended to relate to this individual situation.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet

I agree in that vets dont have the time. However, there are a few jems who make the time. A nurse I work with told me about a vet whose garden is full of pigeons who'd been reared, healed, rehabbed and released. 
If you are taking an injured pigeon (or any wildlife) to a vets, I would advise leaving your name, address and phone number and ask them to call you to find out what happens with him/her. I have often called back people who've brought in injured wildlife to tell them the good news that they are on the mend. 
Whenever I see a pigeon/any wildlife brought in, I am always eager to find out whats going to happen with him/her. Rosie, who is well on the way to release, thanks to Cynthia, was almost put to sleep by the vet I worked with. Her wound had looked gangrenous we decided to give her a chance. They cleaned her wound for me and injected her with antibiotics and a couple of days later the wound looked much better. I love the vets where I work as they do give them a chance. Alot of pigeons Ive seen have looked terrible, broken wings, bloody feathers bruised and battered. However, with a little tlc they're well on the mend. 
The best vets Ive worked with are hugely positive. One vet I'll never forget was operating on a horse with grass sickness. Due to the horses high blood pressure blood vessels kept on bursting. As soon as the vet had delt with one, another had popped up. He started bleeding from his nose and several more blood vesseld burst in his intestines. With all this going on the vet continued telling the horse to not give up. The surgery went on for several hours and I had to leave before it finished. Im not sure what happened to him but its always stuck in my mind.


----------



## taralotti

Dear friends of PT

It was only today I noticed this sad thread and as one of those animal lovers having experienced the hypocrisy, greed and insensitive ignorance of butchers, presenting themselves to the public as vets (sorry, I have no respect whatsoever for the criminal gangsters of our medical or veterinary professions, who willingly or unwillingly violate the natural laws of human biology and serve secret evil agendas of human and other species genocides.....), I cannot but feel enormous disappointment and embaressment for human or rather in-human nature....

I certainly do not mean to judge Josie and I have no doubt that as a dedicated animal lover and sincere vegetarian, she had only the best interest at heart for this unfortunate wood pigeon.
But as experienced PT friends like Cynthia, John, Janet and so many others I did not have the opportunity to meet yet KNOW, even the most hopeless cases like my baby March, who could not lift his body even to defaecate as both legs, spine, wing and underside were in a mess, want to live and deserve another chance, as much as a human would.
I strongly believe as I prayed from the depth of my heart when I found March that if they are suffering and want to go, THEY DO GO without our EXPERT "advice and assistance". I was crying my eyes out when I found him and sensed his suffering.He was scared and unwilling to eat or drink in his box and I prayed from my heart without dictating an outcome. I prayed that if he was not going to make it or suffer for the rest of his life, the Light Beings should come and take care of his little soul as soon as possible but if he could still be happy and wanted to leave I would be there for him and helped him to recover. It was at that very moment that I felt my heart meltng and becoming one with his. He looked at me in the eyes and accepted seeds off my hand, providing the most reliable answer to my prayer about his wishes!No bird/ animal will calm down or accept truely help before this heart bond is established and permission is asked.
I also think that unlike human beings, other species deal a lot better with both suffering and pain and understand better the spiritual aspect of those concepts, allowing their spirit to leave the body when they feel they have fulfilled their life circle in every incarnation.They have no attachment to life nor fear of death. They often are here as companions and spiritual teachers and choose to stay longer for our own benefit, healthy, unhealthy or in disabled forms in order to help and teach our souls or limited minds valuable lessons.I will forever feel grateful to my little GURUS, March, Iraklis and May for teaching me how to open my heart and mind to woodpigeon world, how to appreciate divine silent language, how to hear with my heart, how to accept life's circumstances with grace, patience, optimism and endurance. How very little I offered them in return! 
How very selfish are we to think ourselves as their "saviours" or play little "GODS", deciding with so much arrogance who lives and who goes?
I only have one question for all those "GODS". Do you feel you have evolved to such a high spiritual level that you have the confidence to say to the rest of ignorant humans like myself, that you are relieving this poor being of its physical pain and sending it to a better realm with less suffering and pain? Are you prepared then to face the consequences of your actions? At least, I understand that much and reassure you that taking a life consiously directly or indirectly, no matter how small, is the greatest crime and heaviest karmic action in the Laws of Universe. Is it a coincidence then that in our blood thirsty planet of daily animal slaughtering, secret and open children sacrifices and adult war sacrifices, we approach faster and faster towards our ultimate distruction both in a physical and spiritual level? 
I really pray for the souls of all those little "GODS" and never wish in all my reincarnations to devolve to their hellish mind misconceptions, vowing to be guided in all my incarnations only by Light and Universal compassion for all forms of creation, allowing and assisting them to fulfil their Divine and unique paths of life throughout eternity....

With my Best intentions for all

Maria


----------



## josie

Thank you Maria for not judging me and for echoing my own thoughts so beautifully. Also a thank you to Amyable. 
"When all thoughts are imbued with devotion to the guru, there is a natural confidence that this will take care of whatever may happen"


----------

